# Chefy! & good cooks!



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey peeps I have a question..I made a wonderful ham yesterday and have the bone with lots of meat on it. I want to make somthing yummy with it what do you guys reccomend? thank you!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

no suggestions? hmmmm


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 18, 2010)

Give the bone 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

lol they get the fat not the bone..I could just see my 8 pounder trying to drag it behind him..all over my carpet ech..


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 18, 2010)

Split pea soup, or ham and beans, comes to mind.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 18, 2010)

or pinto beans in the slow cooker.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 18, 2010)

MMMMMmmmmm mmm Yummy Now I will Vicariously through this page lol! Everything I Love to cook and cant have!  Make you up a BIG ol pot of Green chilli,... ever made it with Ham bone? and bacon!  Just use the Green Chillis (fresh I preffered) Green Onions garlic salt OMG! Red and Green peppers and Jalepeno to your taste! I'll dice up one small Roma and toss it in there too! but I prefer the green chilli green! I think ham or beef broth is much better than chicken (besides I can't have chicken!) and I would rather get the "bullion fresh from the meat" than in a cube! some may toss a little cilantro in it too!  I used to but now allergic!  If you make the Ham and beans use plenty of onion!  Best wishes!  Clearly,.... Crystal


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

wow guys thanks these sound good...I saw a big ole can of pinto beans at the store I may go get it...found out I got called back to work for wednesday til who knows when...WAHHHHHHHHH

so I better get this made tomorrow I will be reading these recipes and seeing if I have the stuff to make something...

I have peas I could make spilt pea soup anyone have a great recipe? or beans or soup hmmmmmm many choices...dont see ham soup very often. I could even add dumplings to it...  

THANKS PEEPS!!  lol uppercase I had too...


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2010)

..... _"canned beans"_...  shame on you 2dogs


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 18, 2010)

Split pea soup is pretty simple.  Ya gotta start with the dry spilt peas in the bag.  But they cook up fairly quick.  Put the ham bone in a big kettle and cover with water.  Dump the dry peas in, and bring to a boil.  As soon as it boils, turn it down to a simmer, and let it go until the peas are tender, couple hours.  Chop up some onion, little salt and pepper, and I usually cube up a couple carrots in it, too.  Oh, and if ya end up with a big kettle, its better the 2nd day.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

that sounds so good....thank you wmmeyer...my peas are fresh/frozen I may have to improvise...

hick..lol I didnt even know beans came dry til I was like 15 yo...  I guess I could get those and soak overnight.. but dont they sometimes have hard bits in them?


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2010)

..just throw 'em in a slow cooker before noon, with the hambone, fill it with water, set it on low, and come home at 5:30 to a full meal. 
Soaking them overnight in soda water aids in removing the .."poppers"..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks! the dry ones are probably kinder on the wallet too...


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

You get the same if you put a potato in the beans, it takes the crack pout of em! Alot of things ya can do 2dog. Beans is the best, lets touch on hick's idea. Same thing just add garlic, onions, cilantro, salt, pepeer, cumin,and a pinch of sugar. When you get home if you transfer to a metal pot and continue to simmer fer 30-45 min it will thicken the bean juice with no extra additives. Simply serve over your fav rice. Dinner and leftovers fer lunches at work fer the week. A simple cordon blue, slice the ham thin about a hair past the thickness of a quarter. Take a bonless chicken boob and cut a slit in the middle large enough to stuff cheese or a string cheese snak into. Be carefull not to cut in half and if you can not all the way through. a pouch if you will. Wrap ham around cheese till you can't see most of it, stuff it your chicken boob. Close cut end or ends with toothpics. make a simple egg wash, like your frying chicken. Dip into eggwash and roll in your fav. breadcrumbs or panko(japanese breadcrumbs). Place on greased pan or cookie sheet on bottom rack at 350 fer 45 min or till done. You can buy a hollandaise suace packet at your local store. Knorr's is actually not that bad or serve plain over wild rice pilaf.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

:d


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

that sounds awesome chef...so if I do dry beans I do have to worry about little bits hu?  thats a bummer I might hurl....hmmmm.

the chicken cheese ham thing sounds rich...hmmmm I have all that stuff. I might do muchsroomos with it too..hmmmm love all the ideas. 

my favorite thing to think about is all the different ways humans can cook with one item...


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Another good munchie/dinner idea with the mushrooms is a breakfast dinner. Omlets anyone?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

chef your poor wife if I lived with you I would be 25 pounds heavier...


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah i gotta switch to low carb cooking so she can drop some pounds. Hehehe.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 18, 2010)

God you guys just made me ravenous!  I had a pot pie


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

ok I bought two 1 pound bags of pinto beans..should I only use one? is it like rice do they swell? or should I use two and freeze some? I have a big crockpot but dont want over flow or anything...thank you!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Yeah i gotta switch to low carb cooking so she can drop some pounds. Hehehe.


 
nothing wrong with a full figure~ IMO men love it...


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 20, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> ok I bought two 1 pound bags of pinto beans..should I only use one? is it like rice do they swell? or should I use two and freeze some? I have a big crockpot but dont want over flow or anything...thank you!!!


 
Yeah, any kind of dried legumes will swell to about double or more of their dry-size.  For the wife and I, I used one 1lb package of beans and get a couple days worth of edibles out of it.  The stuff seems to freeze OK, and still be good when ya warm it up later.  If it sits in the fridge for a day or two, the flavors seems to mellow, too.  Try one bag of the dry beans and see what ya end up with.

Edit:  And DON'T forget the cornbread on the side!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you thank you~


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 20, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> thank you thank you~


 
You're very welcome, and enjoy!!!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG! Chef that sounds fab!  I LOVE garlic and onions! with ANYTHING! and CANNED BEANS  Sorry I'm yelling but uhhh hhhh  Beans are to dangerous to play with out of the can when they are sooo simple dry!  Uhhh I Dont want to know you bought the canned beans!!!  My sister and brother in law took 5 months to come out of their coma and begin to learn to walk and talk again,. after they ate their "canned beans"  THEY got botchulism!  Sooo choose your evil!  Be lazy and buy the can,.. be healthy,.. make it yourself!  PLEASE!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

dry beans are in the crock pot.. but I still have canned kidney and garbanzo beans   for my salads...then you say something scary like that oh...


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Check your dates! Canned food does not always have an extended shelf life!


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

2dog, there are, historically, particular iconic combinations that have stood the test of time. Peanut butter and jelly. Chocolate and cinnamon. Pizza and beer. You seem to be forgetting the great ham connection. Chef touched on this, and you can never really go wrong. From a simple ham and grilled cheese (use mayo for this. Most folk would never try on a word, but it is just superior to using butter in every respect, IMO), to a potato au gratin to a cheese soup with ham and leeks. Can't go wrong combos are always a winner at the table.

Panko!:giggle: Chef, yer spoiling us!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 20, 2010)

*2Dog*, in future, you can put the dry beans in water, cover by at least as much water as double beans mass.  In the morning, you then rinse beans, twice, this will take out most of the potential gas.  The "bits" mentioned were bits of rock from the old days...Not much worry these days, I havent found a rock in beans in years and years.......and I still inspect beans out of habbit before they go into the water.  Add a chopped onion, chopped garlic clove or two, Pepper and .....Ham bone.  Boil easy/simmer for two/three hours.  Season with the salt at the end, as the beans will absorb the salt pretty fast.

Oh and here is a sweet tip for you....when you think beans are done put a few without liqud on a spoon, blow on them lightly, the skin will curl up, and that indicates they are done.  That way you are not tasting hard beans..waiting for them to be done.

Dont forget baby Limas, they are awesome beans too!  Pat of butter on them and heaven.  But then, heaven and butter go together huh?


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 20, 2010)

spiritlovescolorado said:
			
		

> Im really impressed with the tips out here! I never knew if you blew your bean the skin would curl,... reminds me of an ex husband,..lol! Thanks kids! Ya'll bring smiles to my day!


*'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of ****.'*


----------



## tcbud (Jan 20, 2010)

Sure shows I didnt read the whole thread dont it?

See above....lol.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 20, 2010)

Alright, that does it.  I have HAD it with this thread.  I am off to the grocery to get a ham, bone-in, of course.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

good times thanks everyone the beans are awesome and already tender...they taste so much better than canned and the ham had tons of meat so it is an awesome meal... I did clean them only found a coupld tiny little stems. I added spices and onions, garlic...it is very good. Only weird thing is they cooked so quickly even on low these new crock pots are too hot..I bet after a full work day they might be overcooked?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

I could always just mash em and roll in a tortila.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

Man that sounds good!  I remember the ham and beans my grandma used to make with cornbread....mmmmmm!

I had take out Chinese...why is it that when you eat chinese food you get stuffed but an hour later you feel like you haven't even eaten?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

Here they are!


----------



## FUM (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh ya, split pea soup baby. Can't beat that on a cool winters day. Take the chill out of the bones.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

wow...thanks for the answer to my question PieR...that was not quite what I expected.

2Dog that looks yummy!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

FUM said:
			
		

> Oh ya, split pea soup baby. Can't beat that on a cool winters day. Take the chill out of the bones.


 
have you ever made it with fresh peas? I am looking for that recipe..hmmm if there is one I am sure there is.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah I remember Pea Soup Andersens Restaurants from the old days in CA. I never even tried to top that so no help with the Pea Soup. But with that other pound of pintos..... 
Brown a pound of hamburger or sausage or whatevers around.... drain but not to much.... throw it in the bottom of the crock pot. Put in your rinsed dried beans and a can of hot rotel canned tomatos.... cover all with water to about 3" from the top of the pot.... cook on low all day. When you get home open the lid and take a fork and smash some of the beans up and stir it up and put the lid back on. Use some quick yellow corn bread mix - the just add eggs or milk or water kind - whatevers easiest.... throw in about 1/4c sliced canned jalapenos to taste and 1/2c grated cheese. Bake that while the beans thicken. Serve in bowls on a cold evening with that cornbread dripping in real butter. BAMMMM Damn Good.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehe... Smoke a few bowls of your best stuff with your best pals. Pour yourselves a beer in a clear glass. Take a few of them raw beans and drop them in the beer. Now, while the beans sink to the bottom of the glass, then magically float back up to the top only to sink back down to the bottom over and over and over again, kick back and reminisce about old times..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 22, 2010)

lol good ideas guys thank you..OHC that sounds really tasty thanks!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 23, 2010)

Made Potato soup with Buffalo Burger and Bacon; Green chillis' red peppers' Green onions, Fresh garlic, sea and celery salt! OMG!  I must say that was spectacular! Had Buffalo Shoulder steak off the Grill with it and Five Friends with their 3 kids and My son his fiance and My Redneck Grandbaby boy ALL came by and got to grubbin,... How do they all know when I cook?! :ccc:  and someone else,.... Did the dishes!


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 23, 2010)

> .... throw in about 1/4c sliced canned jalapenos to taste and 1/2c grated cheese. Bake that while the beans thicken. Serve in bowls on a cold evening with that cornbread dripping in real butter. BAMMMM Damn Good.


 
OK, now I got a whole new dilemma to figure out.  I bought a ham a couple days ago, ate the meat of that, and now have the bone simmering in a kettle of split peas, and my grandma's recipe for seasonings.  Usually I just make plain cornbread to go with that, cuz I like a 2nd piece of cornbread for dessert, topped with butter and Sorghum.  Guess I'll have to make two pans of cornbread, one plain for dessert and the other following your recipe.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hehe... Smoke a few bowls of your best stuff with your best pals. Pour yourselves a beer in a clear glass. Take a few of them raw beans and drop them in the beer. Now, while the beans sink to the bottom of the glass, then magically float back up to the top only to sink back down to the bottom over and over and over again, kick back and reminisce about old times..


 Or go down to the market and trade the cow in for five magic pinto beans - toss em out the window - smoke a few and drink a few till them beans grow - climb that bean pole - etc etc etc 
Fee-fi-fo-fum,
I smell the blood of an Englishman,
Be he alive, or be he dead
I'll have his bones to grind my bread
But I digress....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2010)

I do a pretty good minestrone soup. If you want the recipe I will give it to you. I love the ham bone for the base. Yummy


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

Spirit...I love the Buffalo meat when I can get it!  I have a place that gets it occasionaly, even the burger tastes like steak, but apsolutely love a good roast of it!  Buffalo aren't as prevelent here around the great lakes as they probably are for you...we have to pay a pretty penny for it, but it is well worth it!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

I like ostridge meat so tender..like beef but more tender and tasty better than a good filet IMO...


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 24, 2010)

Buffalo Meat is deee licious!  and Much better for your body than cow meat!  I Had to try it as the red meat (cow) is begining to bother the digestive system!  I first tried a Bonless Ribeye Steak,.. ( I had had the buffaloe burger oh 4 -5 years by then) That ribeye my Prince Charming grilled up was the MOST succulent juicy easy on the pallet and no pressure on the guts piece of Meat I've Ever tasted in my life and I spent over 30 years in the restaurant business and being my families private conesuer (even if I cant spell it,..lol) :bong1:  Wait need widow,... Ahhhh :giggle:    eeerrrreee,.:bong1: .Then I had to make the roast!  I first bought 22- 5 oz steaks,.. and was disappointed they cut them so thin!  so now I order 10 to 12 oz stks and cut them in half for my Prince and I! They are ALWAYS fresh here!  (Spoiled) Local choice of grass or grain fed,.. tried the grain fed (raised pastured and finnished off on grains and taters) then Just the grazed (grass fed) That's the best,.. Last month I paid 14.99 a POUND for the ribeye disappointments (to thin)  This month 17.99 a pound!  bought the whole roast will cut it myself this time! :hubba:   I'm going to figure out my best buy yet! lol!  I did get the Shoulder roast (No Butts about it lol) for only three bucks! ok four 3.99 a pound!  Tossed that in the oven with a little "imagine" beef broth a LOAD of red and green peppers garlic and celery and turned it on 175 and finished my aftrnoon,.. woke up the next am and checked on it  added a little imagine again,.. closd her up about 4 in the after noon I cranked the oven up to 325 and  at 5 I uncovered it,.. let her sit in the oven now shut off,.. for 15 mins,... and Serve!  ,......... Uhhhhhhh Wish I could ship you a piece!:guitar:   Uhhhh I'm hungry!  That lil widow sneek up on a gal!  :holysheep:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL...you got my mouth watering!  I wish you could ship me a peice to!  Unfortunately ours is always frozen by the time I get it, and I don't know where it comes from honestly...But it is still tastey!  I was surprised at the lack of fat and grease, that is what sold me on it.  It's sad that it took 150 yrs of torturing the native americans, before people start trying to finally listen to their ideas...of course the country and the whole earth for that matter has to be in comlete shambles before anyone decides that maybe we should look at the way these people survived so healthy for centuries...

2Dog I have not had ostrich meat...I would definately try it though if I ever found it avaliable!  I'd like to make a huge omlet from one of those eggs...lol!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 24, 2010)

twice a year my grocery would get buffalo meat in. very lean, goood. pricey but worth it. 
AZ has many ostrich ranches, the biggest...rooster cogburn ostrich ranch. after the closing line in the movie.....ostrich fest. every year, all things ostrich, even mounted rider races. and of course ostrich meat. huge BBQ and smoked legs.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes I would try th Ostrich too!  I am allergic to chicken,.. but not turkey,..  so maybe I could try the Ostrich,.. someone else would have to cook it for me the first time!  Any vollenteers?!  
 Fast Cash u from Arizona? Or just like it there?  lol  Sounds like fun!  We have Donkey Derby Days here,.. lol!  Like the town NEEDS to parade the Jacka*s'  lol!  Biker Days for the Vets is in August,.. We have Grills burnin all over town   people campin on the outskirts and thousands of bikes parked all over town! Food OMG :banana:  everything you can imagine! and street dances!  If you walked up and down the streets hungry (money or not) YOU WILL LEAVE TOWN FULL! Samples of homemade  everything you could dream of and a chilli cookofff!  Ohhh you got me thinking of summer days some how Fast Cash! :guitar: 
  LF I wish I could ship you out the buffalo,.. We got a local gal (local farm) runnin door to door,.. wanted to sell me some with home delivery!  So I'll let her talk next time,.:giggle: . I was a little pre occupied :watchplant:  when she came by,.. but, I did ask her to come back!  Maybe she can give me catalog and I can at least get you a contact! :hubba:  Touche,....On the Native Americans! I figured I should try the buffalo it IS how they lived!  My Great Great Grandma was 15 when she met Grandpa on the trail of tears!  100 percent Cherokee,.. bunch of breedin rough ridin Irish and Scott on the other side,..:yeahthat: . It was time for me to start to look at my roots to find help with my health! :joint:  eerreee   Clearly,.......Crystal


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

I know a lot of people don't like cabbage but we always save the bone to boil down with cabbage. Only way I can eat the stuff. You don't need meat on the bone but I usually leave some for the cabbage but the bone gives the cabbage that flavor.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

I love cabbage!!!  My girlfreind hates it when I eat it, but I sure do like it!  Boiled up with fresh keilbasa, and potatoes, carrots, corn on the cob...we call it hobo dinner around these parts...I love it!

Crystal....I'm mostly Scotch/Irish, with a little bit of German...lotsa beer drinkers in my family.  But I believe the Europeans should have listened a little better to the Natives, our world would be a much cleaner, and healthier place to live.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

sometimes I put cabbage in with my corn beef onions carrots and potato I like it. I also love it in tacos so crisp!  this summer I will be making coleslaw hmmmm...sooo much better homemade than store bought..why is it that store bought is always so sweet??  makes me cringe


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

Bumper Sticker on oiur Truck Has Four Native Americans,...n Says "Been Fighting Terroism since the 1800'S!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok maybe I was mistaken. I have always heard cabbage wasn't popular. I will eat anything once and haven't came across to much that I wouldn't eat again. Like radish and brussel sprouts.

Yeah 2Dog I'm with you there. It is way to sweet like they put sugar in it. The wife just puts mayo and poppy seeds in with the bagged slaw. Maybe some raisins to sweeten it up a little.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

Used to Love Cabbage just fried with some sugar!  Then I became allergic!  Dang it!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 27, 2010)

I like Cajun Cabbage... 
It's a good pot luck dish.
Everyone has their own twist on it. It's one of those ad lib kitchen sink things around these parts. But everyone includes the basics... ground meat/beef/sausage/even turkey - rotel & canned tomatos, cheese, cajun spices, misc spices to taste, dash of tobasco, onions and peppers and some add rice.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

It's all how you cook it! I bet you like cabbage and don't realize it.........eggrolls anyone?


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

MMMmmmm! Gosh I want some Fudge!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

I just had an english muffin with butter and honey with a banana, hmm good.


----------



## Cowboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn, now I'm hungry, Think I will go up and make a nice ham and cheese omelet.
Lots of good cooks here I see, Cook-en and growing, what a nice combo.:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

all I could eat from that is the butter and honey,..  and I would have to have the soy butter to boot!  Pulled out some Buffalo Ribeyes for dinner tonight!:hubba: 
 Uhh I want somethin sweet! :cry:   Made some candy bars today,.. mixed some crushed almond with a little butter and pressed into pan browned on 400 for just a minute (watching it) got it a little brown pulled it out shut the oven off sprinkled some organic chocolate chips some blue berries raw cashews and a few more chips,... set in oven for about two- three minutes pulled it out,.. smeared top lightly with rubber spatchula and sprinkled on loads of crushed almonds and butter again,.. (real easy on the butter just enough to moisten your nuts, ..hmmmm) then I patted that coating lightly on top turned the oven to broil,..... set pan under for a second or two turned it,... got it all brown,.. pulled it out to cool,.. couldn't wait :giggle:  took pan outside with cloth over it!  ,.. Cooled in few minutes enough to "dump" over on counter and cut into snack bars,... slid them into a large (two actually) ziplock gallon bags and laid in fridge! The neighbor kid keeps stoppin by and askin for another piece!  lol!  Yummmy!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

those sound good spirit! lucky kids.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Whipped cream bubba! Top it with about half a can


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 27, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin about! :stoned:   eerrree :joint:  a lil Mountain Haze from "up on Cripple Creek"  

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.'


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I like Cajun Cabbage...
> It's a good pot luck dish.
> Everyone has their own twist on it. It's one of those ad lib kitchen sink things around these parts. But everyone includes the basics... ground meat/beef/sausage/even turkey - rotel & canned tomatos, cheese, cajun spices, misc spices to taste, dash of tobasco, onions and peppers and some add rice.



Everything is good cajun style.

Since it is crawfish season I will tell you all how to handle this.

Get a 100+ quart aluminum pot w/ basket on a jet burner. Buy the 1/2gallon(the big jar) of zatarans crab boil. *GET THE POWDER* not the liquid or the sacks. Poor half the jar into water and bring to a boil. Get 2 sacks of crawfish. Usually 40lbs per sack. Boil your first sack until they are floating usually 8 minutes if you have a jet burner or 10-12 with a regular burner. Pull them out by basket and poor in a big ice chest and drain. Get some Tony's Zataran's or some kind of "cajun spice" Put about half the shaker in chest and shake around usually takes 2 but it is a crawfish boil there is always another person especially with 80lb's of craw daddies. Now poor the other half of the jar in the water that you already used. Yes second batch will be spicy. Repeat steps. Now you have great water to boil other things: cabbage carrots mushrooms sausage corn potatoes onions peppers if it can be boiled it will be good.

This can be done on a stove just choose the amount of crab boil to add.

When I get home and off my work laptop I will post up how to do red beans n rice and gumbo


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

spiritlovescolorado said:
			
		

> Bumper Sticker on oiur Truck Has Four Native Americans,...n Says "Been Fighting Terroism since the 1800'S!


 
LOL...I got one that says "sure you can trust the government, Just ask a Native American"  My daughter got me a T-shirt for christmas that says the same thing, with a pic of Sitting Bull on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

1 can Chicken Broth                              
1lb Red Kidney Beans
1/2 bag seasoning Blend 1 cup                
2tbsp minced garlic
Flour                                                 
Oil
Creole Seasoning                                  
pinch ground sweet basil
6 dashes red peper                               
1lb smoked richards pork sausage
1 bay leaf   

Soak Beans in a tub overnight. Before cooking strain and fill container or bowl back with water right over beans.                                        

Slice your sausage and fry to release grease. Add a little bit of oil to make a small roux. Flour and oil is a roux. Get it brown brown but not black. Dissolve a small amount of flour and brown to a medium dark brown. On med-low temp. It will stink. Some people like the smell. Saute the cup of seasoning blend in roux getting all the gradue off bottom of pot until vegetables are wilted. Add 2 tablespoons of garlic and saute until there is a sheen over the roux. Add a generous amount of creole seasoning, red pepper , and sweet basil mix well and stir frequently. Cook in seasoning. Add lightly fried sausage. Stir. Add can of chicken broth. Bring to a light boil. Add beans and water. Stir. May want to add a little more water because it will cook down. About 1/2" to 3/4" over ingredients. Add bay leaf. Cook down on a med low to med temp(Slight boil). Stir frequently. Don't let beans stick on bottom. On electric stoves the cook down can take 6 hours. On gas about 4-5 hours. Remove 1 cup beans and mash. Mash well and return to pot to thicken mixture. Before serving Add chopped parsley and green onion.

Serve over fluffy rice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

6 dashes Red Pepper
1 Hen cut up 
1 bag of seasoning blend
3 Tbsp Minced Garlic
Chopped Parsley
Chopped Green Onion
1 cup Veggie Oil
1 1/2 cup of all purpose flour
2 cans chicken broth
1 small package of richards tasso
1lb richards andoille sausage
2lb richards pork sausage

Wash and pat dry chicken. Slice sausage and tasso. Lightly fry sausage tasso and chicken in a little oil. Remove everything. If needed add a little more oil to make 1 cup. Add 1 1/2 cup flour gradually to hot oil. Stir constantly to brown the roux until it is a dark brown. Over a med low temp. Add seasoning blend until wilted. Add garlic until there is a sheen. Garlic burns easily. Add seasoning quite a bit of creole seasoning a small amount of red pepper. Stir in seasoning to flavor roux. Let seasoning cook in for a few before adding two cans of chicken broth gradually to roux as it dissolves. Return chicken sausage and tasso to pot and fill with water. Bring to a simmer and stir now and again as cooks. Skim off grease as needed. When chicken is beginning to fall off bone, remove and cool in order to remove skin and debone. Check to see if any bones are on bottom. Very important I hate eating bones. So not to over cook chicken can hold aside. Cook until ready. About 6-7 hours on gas 8-9 hours on electric so you want to start cooking early. Add chopped parsley and green onion. Add chicken to warm and serve.

Serve over fluffy rice. Top bowls with a little file(The green powder).

Gumbo is awesome with potato salad. Get a scoop of potato salad and dip in gumbo. I prefer the potato salad cold but it is awesome either way hot or cold.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 27, 2010)

cabbage on the grill: quarter the head of cabbage, double wrap each quarter in foil, throw on/in grill just like u would do potato.
onion: core out center, carefully, not all the way thru. cut an 'x', again, not all the way thru. shove beef bullion cube all the way down in center. fill remainder with butter. double wrap with foil, place on/in grill. keep 'top' up, a small cut on bottom of onion helps keep uprite on grate. coals work just as well. be very carefull when removeing, i put in large bowl to unwrap, and serve. similar to french onion soup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

1/2 cup Real Butter(Land O Lakes Salted Sour Cream Butter)
8oz(1/2 stick) Mexican Mild Velvetta cubbed since there isn't hot anymore
20oz(2 packs) chopped spinich frozen
8oz(1 pack) Philly Cream Cheese not sweet cream cheese
1 small can of milk I use real milk
8 dashes of habenero Sauce

Boil the spinich in water and salt with a little olive oil to keep it from sticking to pot the drain. While spinich cooks melt butter in a saucepan. Add cream cheese and continue heating. When cream cheese is melted to a lumpy mixture add cubed mexican velvetta  and habenero hot sauce. Add can of milk and heat until all is melted stirring constantly. remove from heat and add to spinich. Mix thoroughly and pour into a greased 11/2 quart casserole dish. I use pam to cut fat and calories. Bake in a pre-heated oven 325 350 for 60 minutes uncovered or until golden brown over the top. 45 minutes for 350. 

A holiday favorite!


----------



## [email protected]n- (Jan 27, 2010)

1 bag of Ocean Fresh Cranberries
1 Large Naval Orange-Rind and All
1 cup of sugar

Wash and drain all fruit. Quarter Orange. Throw all ingredients into a food processor. Stop the processor a couple of times to scrape the sides with a spatula. It will be a course-ground mixture.

A Holiday Favorite!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry getting carried away. Transferring everything to the computer decided to post here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

Olive Oil
1 small bag of manhattan saffron rice
1lb chicken tenders cubed small
1/2lb pecans
1 small bunch of green onions chopped
1/2 stick of butter (Land O Lakes Salted Sour Cream)
1 bag frozen corn
Creole Seasoning
Coarse ground black pepper

Melt 1/2 stick of butter in saucepan to toast 1/2lb of pecan pieces. Remove toasted pecans to add chicken pieces. Add olive oil if needed to cook chicken. When chicken is cooked and white sprinkle with creole seasoning and pepper. Cook in seasoning. Add bag of frozen corn and continue stirring. Cook bag of saffron rice while cooking the pecans chicken and corn. Stir in rice with mixture. Add toasted pecans and green onion. Stir and Serve.

A weekday favorite of mine!

Do not refrigerate in a cast iron because there will be black crud in food by morning making food taste like iron.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

3 to 4 small medium thin pork chops (1 to 11/2 pounds)
2 Tbs veggie oil
1 can(29ozs) sliced peaches in heavy syrup(drain) reserve syrup
1 cup chicken broth
2 cups hot cooked rice
1 tsp salt
1 tbs curry powder
1/2 tsp seasoned pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 tbs cornstarch
1 tbs snipped parsley

In a skillet brown chops in oil on both sides. Drain off all fat. Add some peach syrup, a few peaches mashed, broth and seasonings to skillet. Stir to loosen brown particles. Cover and simmer 30+ minutes or until chops are tender. Dissolve cornstarch in 1 tbs water, stir into pan juices. Add peaches cook stirring until mixture thickens. Sprinkle with parsley.

Serve over beds of fluffy rice.

Another weekday favorite!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

1 cup cornmeal (or cornbread mix)
1 cup grated cheese (American or Cheddar)
1 cup grated onions
2 cloves of garlic
1 cup corn (cream style)
1/2 cup cooking oil
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 eggs
2 tsp red pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 to 1 cup chopped Jalapeno peppers

Mix all ingredients together and bake in preheated oven at 360 for 30-45 minutes.

I like to use a 10" cast iron. Heat skillet and put a little olive oil in it until you can smell olives. Remove from heat and wipe inside of skillet with paper towel. Sprinkle with cornmeal or cornbread mix before adding mixture. Will help mixture from sticking. Also heating the skillet in oven prior to adding mixture is a good idea.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

Dang [email protected]k you...you giving out all your secret recipes???  Thanks man...I love cajun food.  I haven't had crawdads since I lived in Texas, back in 94.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Dang [email protected]k you...you giving out all your secret recipes???  Thanks man...I love cajun food.  I haven't had crawdads since I lived in Texas, back in 94.



Nothing secret LOL. Just want to share recipes for good food. The right way for gumbo too. I hate gumbo with okra and tomatoes. I will be putting more up on my cp and out of the old notebook will post them here when I get around to it. There burning the cane fields around here and it always gives me migraines. Down for the night will try to get a bunch more done tommorrow. Mexican Cornbread Pork Chop Imperial and Spinich Casserole  aren't mine. The moms got them out of magazines long time ago and I got copies. Maybe modified a little.

Cajun's are like Mexicans we both like cooking music dancing good food and drinking..LOL


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 27, 2010)

very cool.
I'm definitely going to try the pork chop recipe. I like one skillet meals... thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> very cool.
> I'm definitely going to try the pork chop recipe. I like one skillet meals... thanks!



Np i really like that one it is a peach gravy.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 28, 2010)

I caught that - yeah... I was thinking it could also be an orange sauce gravy with some orange marmalade and a splash of OJ.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

MMMMmmmmmmm!  I'm Sallavating here!
  Lol,.. LF!   Sooo proud of my roots!    I Need Shawman! Apparently! better than the other side I suppose (some good ol Irish Whiskey and Some Scotch! lol)  Would kill me instead of cure me! :rant:  Allergic to ALL grains!
 Gosh all this food is making me hungry!  Hungry USUALLY isnt the issue though!   It's the Food itself! HATES ME!  I can't have half or two thirds of the foods in these recepies!!!!  My Husbands friend,.. not "normally religious" at least verbally,.. sent email last night,.. started a prayer circle for me at noon today that we get an answer from these recent tests so We can at least know what we are dealing with!   So I'll wait two weeks for these results!  :hitchair: .  I got another candy bar recepie yesterday,.... pretty much what I did with the cashews and berries,.. except they used the cocoa powder and I cheated with the organic soy chocolate chips!:bongin: Lazy!  I  now have a freezer full of Buffalo Roasts and Steaks and I'm getting board with it!  the only spices I can think of is the garlic and onions,.. peppers... but if I eat that every dinner I will gain allergy to those too he said!  UHHH :stuff-1125699181_i_   THIS IS ME TRYING TO FIND FOOD I CAN EAT! only I look FAT in this pic! :holysheep:    lol  No parsley sage rosemary or thyme,.. pepper (black) no mustard, horseradish,cummin, allspice,or peppermint,.....  Aint it fun?!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 28, 2010)

Spirit, if you eat too much of the same thing you will become allergic to that food then???  Thats a drag!  What is it that you are fighting?  If you don't mind me asking, I'm sure you've said before, and I must have missed it.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

wow spirit I am sooo sorry....that would be awful I went to highschool with a boy allergic to all grains and gluten I believe he ate a lot of salads and fruit...


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey LF Thanks for asking,..(rare) They aren't sure!   We can say what it isn't,..... Aides lupus,..yah dah dah   I developed rickets after I was born  1964 Chicago..(born) . I wore a brace on my legs til I was 4,.. Then Mother gave me Cod liver Oil,.. legs straightenned out,... I remember the gallon of milk (after home delivery stopped) in the fridge I told Doc... Said fortified with artificail vit. D.." 
 So at some point Mom or Doc thought I was better! Doc now thinks they ignored the "food allergies for so long,.. I have essentially been dying a 45 year death!"  
He said he thinks I developed celiac (or an allergy to wheat Gluetin) and didn't know- That's what was causing me to run down easy,.. I thought it was from raising two kids alone working 90 hours a week!   :shocked:  Yes,. doc said,.. if you eat any food repedditively YOU CAN develope allergy to that food! 
 well as I run out of options here it is starting to steam roll on me!  (Gonna Cry now) :cry:  Sooo Frustrated!!! I'm only 90.4 pounds (told the hubby 92,.. cause he JUST LOST DAD in October!  Insurance (HURRY SIGN UP FOR GOV HEALTH CARE) :yeahthat:  Will repeat all kinds of tests!  twice in eight years two docs put me on 18   YES 18 months of antibiotics,.. NOT realizing it was food allergies! :doh:   (headaches) blurred vission sinus issues and occ hives,...
just run down!  Started this mess at 127 pounds! 
 I met my Prince a Year later :hubba:  married and less than a year after that,.. the heart went out... (can prove I have one now got it in writing!) Dont want to take all the space here,.. but in short,.. I'm running out of options and this doc is the first in 8 years to see what is happening and I have more answers than I did,.. but they (insurance) would only test so many foods for allergies in the blood and even though it came back so many,. they wont pay for more,.:ignore: .. so I get to be the guinney pig,... and we just don't know sometimes if it is hurting me or not,.. for hours then outta nowhere I'm down for the count or in hives or sick and in "liver pain" I call it!  They have said for 5 years or better (you have trace blood in your urine) but never tell me why or look into it!  All pharmacuticals for sleep pain antibiotics have gluetin in them,.:**: . so I can't have them any more!  That's why he gave me medical marrijuanna! and IT IS EXPENSIVE HERE!:joint: (Eeerree, some Ak wit Mountain Haze)   Lab test for 99 foods is 2500!  We can't even make the mortgage now!  just like 10 percent of the rest of the LAND OF THE FREE,... If you wanna live in a tent beside the river in Colorado Springs! Every test and all vitamins and suppliments now are outta pocket,.. I been doin it their way for eight nine years!  SOMETHINS gotta change! :rant:   I bettter shut up my thoughts are going hay wire!  Ill see if you got any questions before I  continue ranting!  Thanks again LF  Sometimes you gotta becareful what you ask  huh,.. might get an answer that will leave you hangin!  Clearly,..... Crystal  "Spirit"


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

look at all these wonderful cookbook spirit would any of these tempt you?

hxxp://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=gluten+free+cookbook+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=glutin+free+cookbook&_rdc=1



chang xx to tt


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

can u eat almond flour??

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-The-Gluten-Free-Almond-Flour-Cookbook-Amsterda_W0QQitemZ350295189003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Nonfiction_Book?hash=item518f38660b


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

I went without insurance for three years as a diabetic...I was buying my strips off craigslist...I have used insulin that was a dog that died and a dead mans syringes...his wife gave them to me after he passed...it is soo hard without insurance and even with it soo expensive.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

hxxp://www.glutenfreeclub.com/recipes/?utm_campaign=(roi)+recipes+(A)&utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=recipes+-+gluten+free&utm_term=gluten+free+receipes


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey 2dog!  I have checked out all the "Gluetin" free stuff I THINK there is sooo much out there! Almond flour I didn't think of,.. have soy flour in cupboard not open!  what do you do with it ,.... can't have Yeast,.. corn starch corn syrup corn anything for that matter,.. Apples make me nausiated my counslor thinks it is the natural sugars in some of the fruits! I've done well so far with cashews (had to back off eating to many) umm black and blue berries (fresh) romaine lettuce but no ice berg (kills me!)  can't have mushrooms or cucumbers or brocolli or squash either!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

I would compile a list of all the things you can eat and start making recipes from that...man sites you can enter in an item like banana and it will show recipes...our library I can request books online and go get them I would check with the library and get some gluten free cookbooks...  elizabeth hasselbeck just wrote one...  I bet they have grain free ones too.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

walnuts are a no but almonds raw are okay it seems,..olives (green) eggs (so far) all but chicken and sometimes red meat,.. We know Chicken for sure,... The red meat has only been hurting about a month!  I tried the coconut milk  chocolate ice cream!  Wanna here somethin wierd is I  am NOT allergic to the wheat,.. just the gluetin,.. and EVERY other grain out there!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

*I would compile a list of all the things you can eat and start making recipes from that...man sites you can enter in an item like banana and it will show recipes...*

Yes 2dog  But I would LOVE a site that says,.. "put in what you can't have....."


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

I know this is awful for you and I am sorry you have lost so much weight...I was underweight when they diagnosed my diabetes...5'2' and 87 pounds...hollywood is jealous...I bet if you got some good cookbooks and ideas it would help...if you need any growing help feel free to ask...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

do you use the crockpot much? can you have potatos and carrots? tons of good stuff can come from that hmmm...wonder if they have wheat gluten free tortillas...can you have peppers at all you could make fajitas? I would start with good beef recipes....since you know that is ok...what about fish it is supossed toi be easier to digest??


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Low carbs is the way to go!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow Spirit, I can't imagine it!  I'm sorry, wish there was something we could do for you...all I can offer are my prayers, which I will definatley do!  It must really be hard to put on weight if you can't eat most of the stuff in the grocery store!  That has to be frustrateing...get the munchies and not be able to munch!  I hope things can get better for you soon...at least I hope they can put their finger on a diagnoses...then maybe they could figure out a way to treat it.  So Sorry!  Hang tough lady!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 29, 2010)

My friend is gluten free. She and I met up the other day at Taco Cabana so she could eat. I looked around on the web and came up with  this site that mentions eating out gluten free..... might help give you some ideas of options outside the box.
dfwceliac.org/html/restaurants.html


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Spirit. If you soak whole almonds in water overnight they are much easier to digest and get nutrients from. It's a very healthy snack. 6 almonds = a meal portion of protien! Be sure to squeeze off the woody brown peel when you soak them. 
Iceburg lettuce has little nutrition and it's usually soaked with chemicals so no loss if you can't eat it. A lot of "food" alergies are from the chemicals food is treated with. By the way.... An allergy to the nightshade family of vegetables (tomatos, potatoes, eggplant and all peppers - sweet and hot, mimics rheumatoid arthritis! I found this out the hard way. After 2 years without them I was able to eat them again without problems. Food allergies go away as easy as they are developed. Moderation and variety!! Gluten free foods can be very tasty. Amaranth pasta is good, so many gluten free products now. Big problem is they are not cheap. I hope they give you answers soon.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow!  GREAT Ideas!  I knew I could count on all of you!  My "spirit" lead me to this site I know it did!  LF  That's what I need the most,.. Your prayers,.. don't want to push any buttons here,... But, I will take those!  Thank-You and I was feelin Many of you yesterday! My Prince Charming and I Thank-You all!  I'm takin Note here,...Amaranth pasta "gluetin free WHEAT tortillias,.... I'm gonna look!  Thanks for helping me with the "Families of food too"   S*&! gotta run be back in a bit!  THANKS KIDS!  BE BACK TONIGHT!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 30, 2010)

Lots of people stopped by yesterday,..:holysheep: . just visitin,..n one friend came to clean my house!  That was really nice!  See the night shade family info helps me a bunch!  TWO YEARS!  two years for you to drop the allergy!  what did you eat instead?!  I tried to go the mexican route as soon as I heard the word celiac!,... I'm NOT celiac though!  Although I am allergic to gluetin all tests (22 biopsies) neg. for celiac!   I ate corn tortillias beans and chips,...green chilli mmmmm   then he ran the blood allergy!  Corn corn glueten BEANS! all came up allergic!   I miss my food!  I  love food!  the only eating disorder I suffer from is a passion for food,.. and they've taken it all away.:cry:   Again I sure appreciate all the good thoughts here! 
LF I'm sure I'll see you around the board here as I notice we seem to follow alot of the same threads!  Yall take care gotta run to the dispencary this am,... sure wish they delivered ,..... Clearly,....Crystal


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

well spirit I hope we helped if not atleast we can be supportive of our sista while she is going through this!


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

Buffalo wings! Take your wings and place them on a  lightly sprayed cookie sheet. I like to add spices at this point. Today were using garlic powder, pepper and no salt tony's.  First bake your wings in the oven at 350 fer 20 min, you don't want them done all the way through! About med rare. This will kepp your wing juicy during the frying. The sauce: You can use any combo you wish, today i'm using a thick buffalo wing sauce combined with the ol tried and true, louisiana hot sauce. A good line will do on your butter, a whole stick will do. Then top off with the louisiana. Melt in the microwave, then stir it up till even. When your wings are crispy put a gererous portion of the sauce on the bottom of a large mixing bowl and toss. The wifey prefers her's with bacon ranch. You can choose your own or go like i dio and eat'em as is! Enjoy!


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

and the rest to the finished meal!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 7, 2010)

Omg Chef!:hubba:  Those look spectacular! I wish I could have chicken! :cry:  Hey listen kids,.. I know I hadn't been back in a few days,.. You all gave me some Wonderful Ideas! I Now have COOKIES!!!!! Thank-you Thank-you thank-you,.....:shocked:   Did I say Thank-you!?  Seriously the almond flour! (meal) I burnt four batches ruined a cookie sheet and now,.. have the MOST spectacular Almond cookies!  I made some chocolate with soy chocolate chips.... I made some like birds nests and added bits of whole almond and cashews,...Then whipped some blackberries in the blender with a little sugar and spooned that into the "nest" in the cookie,... and O M G!!!!   AAHHHhhh I hear an Angel sing!     I have "skip in my step today and feel there MAY be hope that I can grab a pound from these!     Thank-you all so much again for your support!  Doc sent three tests out two and half weeks ago,.. cdc csc and csda I think the boxes said,.... can't wait to hear some results!  should know by Wed this week! I Just want a friggin diagnosis so I can understand WHAT I am fighting!:hitchair:   It'l all be good now I have sweet treats and sweet new friends here!  Just couldn't do it without you all!  :joint:   eeerrree  a little "snow storm" for ya all!'

Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 8, 2010)

Try the above with duck and finish with orange sauce or pesto. When you render the duck fat in the oven, pour it off into a pan and top off with lard. Fry as above and finish as desired.


----------



## Luvinlife (Feb 9, 2010)

Just found and read this entire thread this morning.  Loved all the recipes and ideas.  Printed out numerous recipes and cant wait to try them.  Awesome job on presenting the buffalo wings....I had tried them at home once and they werent great but I didn't know about mixing the sauces with butter or baking them before frying. Great tips that I think will make a world of difference.  Also, the pictures along with the recipe make it super simple to follow. I hope you guys keep posting recipe favorites of all kinds to share with us and I will try to post a few also.  I am so hungry now and cant wait to start on some of these yummy sounding ideas. Thanks again everyone who contributed!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 12, 2010)

Yummy 
Chef! I'm going to try it with the Duck!  MMMwha Hope you and the girls are doing well!  Clearly


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

spiritlovescolorado said:
			
		

> Omg Chef!:hubba: Those look spectacular! I wish I could have chicken! :cry: Hey listen kids,.. I know I hadn't been back in a few days,.. You all gave me some Wonderful Ideas! I Now have COOKIES!!!!! Thank-you Thank-you thank-you,.....:shocked: Did I say Thank-you!? Seriously the almond flour! (meal) I burnt four batches ruined a cookie sheet and now,.. have the MOST spectacular Almond cookies! I made some chocolate with soy chocolate chips.... I made some like birds nests and added bits of whole almond and cashews,...Then whipped some blackberries in the blender with a little sugar and spooned that into the "nest" in the cookie,... and O M G!!!! AAHHHhhh I hear an Angel sing!  I have "skip in my step today and feel there MAY be hope that I can grab a pound from these!  Thank-you all so much again for your support! Doc sent three tests out two and half weeks ago,.. cdc csc and csda I think the boxes said,.... can't wait to hear some results! should know by Wed this week! I Just want a friggin diagnosis so I can understand WHAT I am fighting!:hitchair: It'l all be good now I have sweet treats and sweet new friends here! Just couldn't do it without you all! :joint: eeerrree a little "snow storm" for ya all!'
> 
> Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.


 

I am so glad the almond flour worked...bet it would make great biscoti.... I love smoothies do you ever make those? frozen fruit is awesme..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

gonna post my turkey later as long as it looks good..I can smell it even with this cold I havent smelled food in a few days hmmmm..

chef those wings look great but I try not to fry anything..sometimes even though I like hot foods hot wings have too much bite for me..sometimes they dont.  yours look awesome.. bet the sauce with butter is much smoother less bite..


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 12, 2010)

biscoti?,... Not even sure what that is lol!  I said I've been in the restaurant biz many many years,.. but I'm talking bars,pubs family style slop shops and Chillis w Poor boys biscuits and gravey,...... Biscoti???? HHhhhmmmm


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

biscotti....

htxxp://images.search.yahoo.com/[email protected]@&fr2=tab-web&fr=ybr_sbc


xx to tt


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 12, 2010)

can't get the link up it says can't be found   dang it guess I'll have to get out the fins and surf the net for a biscotti,...ty!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

here's a recipe sure to please any man...red meat and beer..


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh puff...Son of a........I gotta get me one of those!!!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Puff you could sell that idea!  Brilliant!!


----------

